# NARS vs. MAC blushes



## ladyJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Which do you prefer? What are the differences (advantages/disadvantages)?What colors are your favorites? 

I'm NC30 and I'm trying to build my blush collection. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 14, 2009)

my opinion is that nars blushes tend to last longer and are much more pigmented..my favorite nars blushes are dolce vita,torrid and albatross which i use as a highlight.  my favorite mac blushes are gentle mineralized blush, true romantic bpb, and nuance bpb


----------



## alka1 (Apr 14, 2009)

NARS blushes are definitely highly pigmented. well, most are. For me that isn't always a good thing because it's easy to overapply. A stippling brush like the 187 is a godsend because it picks up very little color.

I started out with NARS blushes, then switched to MAC and i've had absolutely no issues with the MAC ones. I like the fact that MAC separates the different finishes (satin, sheertone, frost,etc). I particularly like the sheertones, because they're matte and very silky. 

I can't say I prefer one or the other. There are some shades I really like from NARS, and some unique MAC shades that I can't live without. For example - i haven't found a MAC dupe for NARS Albatross yet. and vice versa- I haven't found a NARS dupe for my Pinch O Peach. The pinky NARS blushes are far too bright/cool shade for my liking.

MAC blushes are slightly bigger and cheaper as well. So I'd say for sheer value alone I'd choose MAC.. but definitely check out NARS blushes, there are some gorgeous standout shades


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 15, 2009)

My Nars blushes definitely get more love, but I do use a few MAC ones too.  The Nars ones are slightly better quality IMO.  I love Orgasm, Outlaw, Crazed, and Lovejoy.  From MAC, I love Dollymix & Sweetness.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2009)

NARS hands down.  There is really no comparison.  Although MAC has a better color selection and is a bit more affordable.  Don't get me wrong MAC blushes are nice, like Raizin and the Sheertones are staples for me, but NARS ones are simply better. 

My favorite NARS blushes are Crazed and Dolce Vita.  My favorite MAC blushes are Mountain High (LE), Raizin and Pinch Me but I have TONS more where those came from.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm NC30

My all time favorite MAC blush is joyous.
They are discontinued but you can find them at CCO
After that:
-peachykeen [perfect peach blush]
-eversun
-shy beauty
-well dressed

NARS:
-torrid
-mounia
-taj mahal


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2009)

I love both NARS and MAC blushes. IMO, NARS blushes last longer than MAC's but I still love my MAC! My favourite ones from MAC are Nuance, Cubic (my everyday blush), Dollymix, Stark Naked and X-Rocks


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 17, 2009)

delete


----------

